# Man 30 ' club today



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Wall hanger. Pics don't do justice! West bay live shrimp and vudu shrimp.


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

*Made 30 inch club*

Had someone question my catch in a PM. Took this pic when I caught it anticipating haters!.


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Better picture. Thanks for the PM's


----------

